# Cool steam experiment



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Palama (Apr 8, 2010)

That was cool. I guess I'll have to be more careful around my still...


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Ahh science lab. Those were the days.:thumbup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

smooth. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It wasn't the steam that light the match..... it was the heat (temp) of the steam that light it. The combustible temp of the match was 400 deg.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I used to work for an old school plumber from Massachusetts, he once said that when he would look for a steam leak in a big bldg., he would walk through the hallway holding clear plexiglass over his head, and when water droplets appeared on the plexiglas, then he knew where the steam leak was. The plexiglass did( 2) things; (1) it protected him from the super-heated steam which is invisible, and (2) he located it. Thank you Real Live Plumber, I never knew super heated steam was invisible.


----------

